# Neue Webseite = Apache2 Default Page



## pasko (25. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,
heute habe ich irgendwo die falsche Einstellung gesetzt und seitdem werden neue Webseiten sowie die alten auf die Apache2 Default Page umgeleitet. Hat vielleicht jemand für mich einen Tipp wie ich das wieder beheben kann ? Hatte vorher imscp genutzt.

ispconfig 3.1.1 auf Debian 8

Gruß,
 Pascal


----------



## hilfswicht (25. Dez. 2016)

Die SuFu liefert die Antwort von Till.
https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/websites-werden-falsch-aufgeloest.6397/#post-33100
hth Gruß Michael


----------



## pasko (25. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
das hatte ich auch schon getestet und eben nochmal. Leider bringt er mir immer noch die Defaultpage


----------



## hilfswicht (25. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Pascal,
das hatte ich noch nicht. 
ich würde hier dann suchen:
/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default steht da die IP drin?
ist an der ApacheConf was geändert worden? Sind IP in ISPConf geändert worden.
Ist aber auch eher geraten.
Gruß Michael


----------



## pasko (25. Dez. 2016)

Wüsste jetzt nicht wirklich was gemacht wurde. Werde es einfach nochmal neu installieren.

In der conf steht *:80 drin


----------



## nowayback (25. Dez. 2016)

wichtig ist: entweder überall * oder überall die IP... dazu auch in den vhosts gucken unter /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/


----------



## pasko (26. Dez. 2016)

Ist überall der * enthalten


----------



## robotto7831a (26. Dez. 2016)

Landest Du auch immer im Default Accesslog?
Hast Du mal in sites-enabled geschaut ob alle Webseiten auch aktiv sind?
Hast Du mal die Apache Syntax geprüft ob der irgendwelche Fehler angezeigt werden?


----------



## pasko (26. Dez. 2016)

Ja lande auch immer im default Accesslog. Die Seiten sind alle aktiv. Ich kann jedoch keine Fehler finden


----------



## pasko (26. Dez. 2016)

UPDATE: Wenn ich eine neue Webseite/Domain anlege komme ich auf die "
*Welcome to your website!*"
vom ispconfig und kann dort ganz normal arbeiten. 

Wo wäre jetzt der richtige Ansatz zu schauen ? Die Einstellungen im Backend sind identisch und die der vhost Datei sind bis auf die Ordner auch identisch.


----------



## hilfswicht (26. Dez. 2016)

noch eine Idee - stochern im Nebel...
Hat Dein Server mehrere IPs? und ist davon eine nicht in ISPconfig?


----------



## pasko (26. Dez. 2016)

Nein hat "nur" 1x IPv4 & 1x IPv6


----------



## hilfswicht (26. Dez. 2016)

hmm, und wie sind die Domains im DNS hinterlegt unterschiedlich?
Ich meine, eine Domain funktioniert ja, und die anderen?


----------



## pasko (26. Dez. 2016)

Im ispconfig steht unter DNS nichts drin. 
Ja genau von 5 Stück funktioniert 1 Domain, welche ich heute Morgen neu angelegt habe.


----------



## pasko (26. Dez. 2016)

UPDATE: Nach dem gefühlten 1000 Resync und Neustart läuft es jetzt wieder und ich habe keine Ahnung woran es lag. 
Vielen Dank an hilfswicht für einige Tipps.


----------

